# Jumping



## KySwtHrt (Jul 23, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]How do you make your poles? How do you go about training you horse to jump? What's the difference in all the different classes of jumping in AMHR?[/SIZE]

Thanks


----------



## Cara (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Natasha,

Jumping takes along time to train, it also depends on the horse of course how fast they learn things ect....anyway theres to basic jumping classes, Hunter and Jumper, Hunter is on style, how your horse looks and jumps, and gates, in hunter the jumps arent normaly high, you can ether trot(which i do) or canter, troting i think is the nicest looking, but if your horse doesnt have the nicest trot cantering might be a better choice, anyway once you start jumping at a trot try your best to stay at a trot, keep your gate if you break you wont place,so put on a nice halter, not a show one like a cable but a nice leather or nylon halter with a nice matching lead, it helps, they take off points for knocking over the jump, and niking it? like your horse hiting it but not pushing it over, its a good course and fun i love hunter, its fun and it shows your horse off, china my girlys was the champion for a ontario show circit last year for huner




jumper is speed, the jumps are higher and i think farther apart sometimes they are sometimes they leave em, so you go as fast as you can without hiting a jump or pushing it over, then after everyones gone they do a jumper off, everyone that cleared the first round(which you can go slow jsut dont hit the jump jsut make sure your horse goes over the jump) goes on to the second round which is speed! canter, w.e is fastest! um as far as training your horse for jumping start off with ya few poles on the ground then move up, to like a inch off the ground, i duno how high your horse is but w.e is rly low to your horse, then slowly work your way each step of the way making sure your horse is good and ready and knows, stretched and all, ALWAYS LEAVE OFF ON A GOOD NOTE!!!!!! always always always its very important, also dont over do it, your horse might go sour like china did i first started, then they wont want to jump and it becomes a chore for them, make it fun, after your pretty good with some hights put some funny flowers , colourful sorta scary things! have fun you and your horse, pm if u need to know anymore, i have two videos of me and china in jumper and hunter last year, there not very good but you get the point haha! good luck


----------



## KySwtHrt (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Cara,

Thanks for the great information!! I've been thinking about getting into jumping, my one mare all of her foals LOVE to jump!!

Thanks



Cara said:


> Hi Natasha,Jumping takes along time to train, it also depends on the horse of course how fast they learn things ect....anyway theres to basic jumping classes, Hunter and Jumper, Hunter is on style, how your horse looks and jumps, and gates, in hunter the jumps arent normaly high, you can ether trot(which i do) or canter, troting i think is the nicest looking, but if your horse doesnt have the nicest trot cantering might be a better choice, anyway once you start jumping at a trot try your best to stay at a trot, keep your gate if you break you wont place,so put on a nice halter, not a show one like a cable but a nice leather or nylon halter with a nice matching lead, it helps, they take off points for knocking over the jump, and niking it? like your horse hiting it but not pushing it over, its a good course and fun i love hunter, its fun and it shows your horse off, china my girlys was the champion for a ontario show circit last year for huner
> 
> 
> 
> jumper is speed, the jumps are higher and i think farther apart sometimes they are sometimes they leave em, so you go as fast as you can without hiting a jump or pushing it over, then after everyones gone they do a jumper off, everyone that cleared the first round(which you can go slow jsut dont hit the jump jsut make sure your horse goes over the jump) goes on to the second round which is speed! canter, w.e is fastest! um as far as training your horse for jumping start off with ya few poles on the ground then move up, to like a inch off the ground, i duno how high your horse is but w.e is rly low to your horse, then slowly work your way each step of the way making sure your horse is good and ready and knows, stretched and all, ALWAYS LEAVE OFF ON A GOOD NOTE!!!!!! always always always its very important, also dont over do it, your horse might go sour like china did i first started, then they wont want to jump and it becomes a chore for them, make it fun, after your pretty good with some hights put some funny flowers , colourful sorta scary things! have fun you and your horse, pm if u need to know anymore, i have two videos of me and china in jumper and hunter last year, there not very good but you get the point haha! good luck


----------



## Cara (Jul 27, 2008)

your very welcome! jsut ask if you have any questions!


----------



## dannigirl (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree with all of what Cara told you. One thing you want to do is paint or tape stripes on some of your poles. That seems to be the one thing our horses don't want to jump over. Yesterday, one of ours stopped and pulled a flower out of the pot below the jump and then went over the jump with the flower in his mouth. The 8yr old took the flower out--put it back and then went on. Pair of characters.


----------



## Cara (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you dannigirl , and ya puting strips or somthing new around or on the jump will help!


----------



## KySwtHrt (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for that little tid bit also!! Man some of the wildest things can just freak them out!! LOL

Funny story about the flower pot by the way!!


----------



## Keri (Jul 28, 2008)

Another question on this. I show minis in jumping and just got a classic gelding. I want to teach him to jump. What heights do they put the jumps at for shetlands??? Just need to know what to train him for.


----------



## Lewella (Jul 30, 2008)

From the Rule Book -

Hunter:

Course: Ponies to be shown over a minimum of four fences consisting of at least six jumps, 24” in height; jumps must be at least six feet wide. All jumps must have a ground pole. Jump Standards may not be taller than 40” in height. The course must be posted two (2) hours before the class. Obstacles must simulate those found in hunting, such as natural post and rail, brush, stone wall, white

board gate, hedge, oxer, etc.

Jumper:

Course: Pony to be shown over a minimum of four fences consisting of six jumps, starting at 16” to 26” maximum high. Jumps must be at least six feet wide and standards may not be taller than 40” in height. All jumps must have a ground pole. Same jumps used in hunter class may be used. The distance between an in and out must be 20 feet. The course must be posted two(2) hours before the class.

Jump off in Jumper:

Breaking Ties: A jump-off is to occur for first place between the ponies that have tied for first place only. The jump-off will be held over the original course. The height of the jumps shall be increased not less than one (1) inch and not more than six (6) inches in height. The jump-off will be timed by a stopwatch and the pony who has the fastest time and the fewest faults will be declared the winner. A cause for elimination during a jump-off does not eliminate the pony from final placings. Ties for other than first place

may toss a coin.


----------



## Keri (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks! My rule book is packed away somewhere. So their jumps are no different than the minis. Surprises me that they would set the jumps a bit higher since the horses are taller.


----------

